# little sahara project



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

Hi all, 
my name Edu from Indonesia...allow me to share my tortoise table project for my little sulcatas...feel free to shoot comments and advice please...will keep you updated with more pics when done..

i think i'll need some rocks and woods in there...


----------



## terryo (May 22, 2008)

I don't know qnything about sulcatas, but your tort table is beautiful. My friend keeps her sulcatas outside as they are really big.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

Terry is right, the table itself is beautiful. You must have wee little hatchings.  Can't wait to see it after you add a few more accessories like hides and things. Curious, what are you using for substrate?


----------



## ryanp15 (May 22, 2008)

that looks really nice 

yes what is the substrate?

Ryan


----------



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

Thanks all, i'm just a newbie in tortoise keeping. I run a furniture workshop so that i can freely express my own design. 
Down here we call the substrate silica sand..mainly used for aquascaping
At the very bottom i spread down some activated carbon about 1.5cm thick. The purpose is to prevent odor.
Above it there is a rubber sheet with small holes to prevent the carbon from mixing with the sand in case the sulcatas digs down. The silica sand is about 3cm thick.
Total cost for all this so far is about US$300...


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

That is so awesome! looks expensive!!!!! i want to build tables but since i have alot i been think about double deck tables


----------



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

jasso2 said:


> That is so awesome! looks expensive!!!!! i want to build tables but since i have alot i been think about double deck tables



Double deck is even better as you have so many tortoise. 
Mine is completely knockdown version, weight only 21kg. So next time anyone come to Jakarta can easily hand carry this table back to US hahah...


----------



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

By the way, the table size is 5' x 2.5' x 3'


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

haha thats funny. its a good size for 2 babies, my baby salcatas live in a 3X3 home. they're so small looks like enough space till they out grow it.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2008)

I don't think you should put a little tortoise on silica sand. It might cause impaction if ingested.

Yvonne


----------



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think you should put a little tortoise on silica sand. It might cause impaction if ingested.
> 
> Yvonne



Thanks for the input Yvonne. I concern about that too, but will keep monitoring their activities in there for now and will replace the sand if necessary


----------



## Tortobox (May 22, 2008)

I probably wont feed them inside the table as to minimize the risk of sand sticking to the veggy...
unless they always try to eat the sand hopefully everything will be ok
a picture of my sulcata and star


----------



## Jacqui (May 23, 2008)

Tortobox said:


> I probably wont feed them inside the table as to minimize the risk of sand sticking to the veggy...
> unless they always try to eat the sand hopefully everything will be ok
> a picture of my sulcata and star



If your going to keep the sand in there, that would at least be a wise caution. Also be sure they stay well hydrated and eating, so hopefully everything keep moving thru.

I would also worry about the fine grittiness just getting into eyes and irritating them that way too. 

The sand just causes me a lot of concerns, but this is your setup and it is up to you to make the decision about it. You know the possible dangers and I am sure yours aren't the first nor the last that will be raised this way. Ok lecture as such is over. 

The little Sulcata is very pretty. Wish I could see the Star better, they are always so awesome.


----------



## Tortobox (May 24, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Tortobox said:
> 
> 
> > I probably wont feed them inside the table as to minimize the risk of sand sticking to the veggy...
> ...



Thanks Jacqui appreciate your concern. Will try to do my best and give it a shot in the sand.
They take a warm water bath every morning for about 10mnt...basking in the morning sun for about 15mnt. First feeding at 8-9am and second feeding at 4-5pm. Feeding done outside the table. My son often give them a little snack at nite also. Am i overfeed them? is there anything i missed? please advice..thanks


----------



## Tortobox (May 24, 2008)

I just put in some cactus for more colors in there...


----------



## Tortobox (May 24, 2008)

Well at least I can enjoy the view much better now...
will work on the hiding place later...I think some small rocks would be nice


----------



## Yvonne G (May 24, 2008)

Three things pop into mind as I view your pictures:
1. Babies are prey and like to hide most of the time. You have no hiding places.
2. Young tortoises require a bit of humidity and your environment, while very aesthetically pleasing, looks very dry.
3. If different types of tortoise have no opportunity to ever meet in the wild, they should not be kept together in captivity.

The tort table is absolutely beautiful, and probably looks wonderful in your living room, and if you make a few adjustments, would be a great home for your babies.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (May 24, 2008)

Your table is beautiful. Do a sulcata and star have the same habitat requirements? What will you do when the Sulcata gets BIG? My friend has her's in the yard, and when she takes them to the vet for a check up she has to bring them to the truck on a little dolly with wheels...they are so big.


----------



## Tortobox (May 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Three things pop into mind as I view your pictures:
> 1. Babies are prey and like to hide most of the time. You have no hiding places.
> 2. Young tortoises require a bit of humidity and your environment, while very aesthetically pleasing, looks very dry.
> 3. If different types of tortoise have no opportunity to ever meet in the wild, they should not be kept together in captivity.
> ...



Thanks.
Looking at my current setup, other than my water bowl, any suggestion on how to make adjustments that i need to make some humid part in there? what kind of hiding place is ideal for baby sulcata?


----------



## Tortobox (May 24, 2008)

terryo said:


> Your table is beautiful. Do a sulcata and star have the same habitat requirements? What will you do when the Sulcata gets BIG? My friend has her's in the yard, and when she takes them to the vet for a check up she has to bring them to the truck on a little dolly with wheels...they are so big.



Thanks.
I'm planning on my outdoor enclosure in the backyard. Maybe 5-6yrs from now? Next to my fish pond. I cant wait to see big size sulcatas on my backyard


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful table.. 
A hide can be a cardboard box, or one you buy at a pet store. 
Sulcatas grow fast and 5-6 years may be to long to wait to move him outside. 2-3 years is more like it. At least if you plan to keep it in the table enclosure. The glass front may be a concern as well. 
As for outside.. how deep is your pond and will tortoise have access or any chance of getting near it? If yes, it may drown. 
I would provide an area in the table free of sand to be able to feed them in thier home. Mine like to graze thru-out the day, not just when I want them to eat. clear an area of sand and maybe get a piece of slate to put down.


----------



## jasso2 (May 25, 2008)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Tortobox (May 26, 2008)

Thanks All, I appreciate all input and suggestion 

I've provided a hiding place...I think the tort likes it 
Does a coco peat substrate/media save for sulcata? I've found this at the local plant store (photo attached)..it seems a little moisture out of the bag, should I dry it before use? if it safe and good for sulcata, where in the table is best to put it...the warm side or the cold side? please advise. Thanks


----------



## Tortobox (May 26, 2008)

Laura said:


> Beautiful table..
> A hide can be a cardboard box, or one you buy at a pet store.
> Sulcatas grow fast and 5-6 years may be to long to wait to move him outside. 2-3 years is more like it. At least if you plan to keep it in the table enclosure. The glass front may be a concern as well.
> As for outside.. how deep is your pond and will tortoise have access or any chance of getting near it? If yes, it may drown.
> I would provide an area in the table free of sand to be able to feed them in thier home. Mine like to graze thru-out the day, not just when I want them to eat. clear an area of sand and maybe get a piece of slate to put down.



Thanks Laura, wow 2-3years so fast!!! I was planning to add another sulcata in the table sometime next week.
Anyway, I keep arowana fish, so the pond must be covered otherwise they'll jump out and the pond sides is raised 1 meter from the ground so that I can put glass window on one side for better side viewing (photo attached)
Sorry this is out of topic, but I was thinking about making similar setup for my tortoise next to it. All cement just like the pond...but with shorter sidewall


----------



## Jacqui (May 26, 2008)

Tortobox said:


> Thanks Laura, wow 2-3years so fast!!! I was planning to add another sulcata in the table sometime next week.
> Anyway, I keep arowana fish, so the pond must be covered otherwise they'll jump out and the pond sides is raised 1 meter from the ground so that I can put glass window on one side for better side viewing (photo attached)
> Sorry this is out of topic, but I was thinking about making similar setup for my tortoise next to it. All cement just like the pond...but with shorter sidewall



Wow, love the sides of the fish pond, not to mention the patio flooring! Can I have one of those please? 

The major problem I would see, is the vast amount of size your sulcata's pen will need to be. Would be workable for them at their current size and for a few years, but not much further in the future. Would be great for them to be spending some time outside in the wonderful sunshine (with lots of shaded spots, too).

How long did it take to complete your fish pond?

P.S. Almost forgot to say, I really loved the picture you took of the little one going into his hide. Super cute.


----------



## Laura (May 26, 2008)

Size: i think i read somewhere that 40x40 is a good size for sulcata pen. I have 4. the big pen is 100x60 and the two big guys are out there. 7 year old at 25 pounds and a 10 year old at 50 pounds. They cruise the entire area. I was going to take pictures of the Poop , size and amount in just 2 days... you would swear the Horse got loose! HA! 
For a hide.. a flower pot, turned on its side and partially buried, or cut in half and on its side works great!
Looking good. LOVE the pond thing.. how cool it that!


----------



## Tortobox (May 29, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Wow, love the sides of the fish pond, not to mention the patio flooring! Can I have one of those please?
> 
> The major problem I would see, is the vast amount of size your sulcata's pen will need to be. Would be workable for them at their current size and for a few years, but not much further in the future. Would be great for them to be spending some time outside in the wonderful sunshine (with lots of shaded spots, too).
> 
> ...



You want me to send the rock plate for you.. I think will be too heavy to ship
Took about 1month to build the pond


----------



## Tortobox (May 29, 2008)

Laura said:


> Size: i think i read somewhere that 40x40 is a good size for sulcata pen. I have 4. the big pen is 100x60 and the two big guys are out there. 7 year old at 25 pounds and a 10 year old at 50 pounds. They cruise the entire area. I was going to take pictures of the Poop , size and amount in just 2 days... you would swear the Horse got loose! HA!
> For a hide.. a flower pot, turned on its side and partially buried, or cut in half and on its side works great!
> Looking good. LOVE the pond thing.. how cool it that!



I would love to see them Laura...


----------



## Tortobox (May 29, 2008)

Just added some part of coco-peat substrate...I hope the tort will feel more comfortable


----------



## Tortobox (Jun 12, 2008)

I've decided to replace all sand with coco-peat to avoid the risk of sand...I like it better now and looks like the torts love it...well I guess the desert has turned into a forest


----------



## Tortobox (Jun 12, 2008)

full view...


----------



## terryo (Jun 12, 2008)

It is really beautiful. Is there any way you could bury the water dish a little so they could get in easier. I am only saying this because I had the same water dish, and my Cherry head hatchling tried to get in and fell over. Now I got another one and buried it so it is level with the substrate. It looks great though


----------

